# :( Lethargic little Fishy



## LittleRedFishy (Mar 11, 2012)

The last few days I've noticed my betta's been lethargic and not moving around much at all. It doesn't look like there's anything wrong with him, and he still is eating, but he's been laying at the bottom of his tank for hours lately, usually half under a rock and against the glass. He didn't use to do this when I put him in the new tank. He's just looking a bit....well, ragged... 

Today it freaked me out when he got sucked to the filter -- I unplugged it since-- he swam around fine and ate afterward, but it terrified me as he's usually able to swim right by it with no problem.

Help?


----------



## LittleRedFishy (Mar 11, 2012)

Just did a PH check and ammonia check and all is well--but I also bought him a new light/hood after he disappeared (note: shutting off the filter but not removing it was a bad idea-- he hid inside it and scared the bejeesus out of me) and I think I see little white specks on him on one side, possibly Ick? His swimming is also awfully twitchy.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

MY betta has been acting the same way only not eating....


----------



## LittleRedFishy (Mar 11, 2012)

Today's the first day he hasnt eaten a full meal, he's looking really unhealthy...going out in a minute to get some meds for him.


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

It's odd ya'll are having the same problem. This happened to my crown tail when the time went forward on Sunday and he died 2 days ago. He looked fine but acting peculiar like you mentioned. This is the first time I've lost a betta prematurely. I'm gonna miss him ;(


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

What is the size and temperature of the tank? How often do you preform water changes? What are your levels of ammonia, nitrate and nitrite?


----------



## LittleRedFishy (Mar 11, 2012)

His tank's a 5-gallon, which until he got sucked to it was filtered-- took the filter out til he gets his strength back. I drained out and replaced 25% of his water yesterday and the tank's only been up about 2 weeks, this is the second water change. Right now the water's at 78.

Before I did the last change the water's ammonia level was at .25, nitrites at 20 and nitrites at .5. My tap water is more on the basic side with alkalinity around 80 or so (according to the bottle of test strips).


----------



## LittleRedFishy (Mar 11, 2012)

He keeps freaking me out with how still he lays-- then pops back up to the surface and rubs against the glass, then right backdown to lay on the gravel. I've had to tap on the glass a few times just to make sure he was still breathing. >.< Fish's gonna give me a heart attack.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Rubs against the glass? Might be a sign of gill flukes??


----------



## LittleRedFishy (Mar 11, 2012)

Are there any other signs of gill flukes? His color seems to be coming back a teeny bit and he seems a little more perky but is still laying around quite a bit.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

with the tank being up only 2 weeks or so means that it hasn't cycled..with higher levels of ammonia and nitrites when cycling you have to be careful with your fish...ammonia will burn the gills and fins...
i would suggest you do 25% daily water changes....this may slow down the cycle a bit but will reduce the levels of ammonia....


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

our betta died today :/ hope you find your problem!


----------



## LittleRedFishy (Mar 11, 2012)

A little update: 

Treated him for ick and the spots are gone and he perked up quite a bit. He still likes going to the bottom of the tank and rests between some rocks, but I'm starting to wonder if that's just because he has no fish hidey hole-- I think he's actually been pushing the large plastic 'rocks' together to hide between them when he sleeps. During the day he's back to swimming around a lot more. I think I'm going to leave out the filter, as his fins look much better since I removed it.

Hopefully he'll keep improving.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

you will want some sort of filter, I would put in a small sponge filter. They are gentle on them and very effective.


----------



## LittleRedFishy (Mar 11, 2012)

Would it be better if I moved the filter behind the plant to break up the current? The one I had had a sponge in it to break it down, but after he got weaker and got sucked to it I'm terrified to put it in again.


----------

